# Starting a Winstrol course, Need help with diet please.



## jonni147 (Feb 6, 2011)

So, im new to steroids, been training for the last 4 years now and have got to a level where i feel like im not getting any leaner/'ripped'. 

Im starting a course of winstrol next week and needed some advice on eating. i plan to get the hardened look

i weigh 185lbs and am at 15% body fat.

Currently im eating...

breakfast - Muesli with 0.1% skimmed milk

snack - dried fruit

lunch - Chicken with small amount of rice

snack - dried fruit

dinner - chicken/fish/meat with vegetables

(try not to eat any carbs past 2pm)

i have a protein shake everyday (whey). On workout days its before my workout, on non workout days i have the shake just after breakfast.

workout 4 times a week, mon, tues, thurs & fri

I was wondering, whilst on winstrol if this food is sufficient or if i need a higher carb intake.

please can i have some advice...


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you running the Winstrol Solo?  If so you may wanna read up on the negatives of that idea.


----------



## joboco (Feb 6, 2011)

You say your starting a cycle next week. Why not wait until you have sorted your diet.


----------



## shortstop (Feb 6, 2011)

for one thing your eating like a 6 yr old. need more protein, more carbs, more fat, more calories. ur diet is all fucked. and i hope u are not running winny alone


----------



## colorado (Feb 6, 2011)

Put the steroids down.


----------



## Built (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey - can I get you to read the link on getting started (in my sig) and get back to us with the plan you'll figure out from that information? We need to know how many calories that is, how many grams protein, carb and fat and some notion of what your maintenance calories are. You'll find out that information by reading the link.


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 6, 2011)

looks like your only eating 80 grams of protein. 

IF

you do the winny you can bump that protein up to 200 grams for maximum results.

EGGS, YOGURT, PEANUT BUTTER, PEANUTS, NUTS, SUNFLOWER SEADS, FISH, RED MEAT, 

eat some food...


----------



## jonni147 (Feb 7, 2011)

hey guys, yeah im running winny alone, i've been advised to stack it with tbol or test but im not after bulking, im solely after the hardened/ripped look.
i appreciate all the advice, i'm going to up my eating, to include more protein/carbs.

When you say 'hope your not running it alone' what do you think i should stack it with? I'm very new to steroids and this forum and am just looking for some advice.

thanks


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 7, 2011)

jonni147 said:


> When you say 'hope your not running it alone' what do you think i should stack it with? I'm very new to steroids and this forum and am just looking for some advice.
> 
> thanks



You need to learn more on the subject before you do what you are planning on doing because your body is gonna pay for it if you dont.

1.  Read about Why you should not run Winstrol by itself.  
2.  Read about What PCT is and why its necessary 
3.  Read about a proper diet while taking AAS

You are obviously not prepared at all for what you are about to do.  I suggest learning before you completely fuck your body up.  Quit listening to the MEATHEADS at your gym.  

Dont be stupid.  READ *STICKIES* FIRST.  ASK QUESTIONS AFTER.


----------



## jonni147 (Feb 7, 2011)

After reading up & speaking to a few people, I'm going to stack winnie with tritrenabol, hoping to get the most out of this, I'm going to post up my new diet and workout plan later.


----------



## shortstop (Feb 7, 2011)

need to do more reading up and less talking with people. remember this, and i'll put this simple....your fuckin peca wont work


----------



## colorado (Feb 7, 2011)

Put the steroids down.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd put the steroids down.


----------



## jonni147 (Feb 8, 2011)

Instead of everyone telling me to just 'put the steroids down' could you advise me. I joining the forum to learn more.

My plan is to use Omnadren for 5 weeks (10ml) 1ml x2 a week & then jump on winstroll for the next 5 weeks! During this 10week course I'm going to be running tri-trenabol for the whole cycle. 

Instead of just replying 'put it down' etc. Could I please have some help about this. Why it's bad etc. & if I should run test with it etc. I don't want a dead man downstairs....

Thank you.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2011)

Basically, anything you run - anything that works, at any rate - is going to shut you down, so you might as well make it worth your while. Orals are hepatoxic so you can't go very high or very long with them, and progestins, AAS related to progesterone or which act upon the progesterone receptors to some degree are likely to cause ED and may give you so-called progesterone-induced gyno. You'll need to understand how this all ties in with aromatase btw, and of course have a plan for post-cycle therapy. 

This help at all?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 8, 2011)

Your diet is extremely weak. Your cycle is almost as weak. You need to research everything you plan to run. You're new to gear. You don't want to jump into tren and all of that other shit right out of the gate.

I think you should look into a simple test cycle with some oral winny. With proper PCT and Diet you will be extremely happy. 


Until then, put the gear down.


----------



## BIGTIME420 (Feb 8, 2011)

You need to eat at least your body weight(lbs. to grams) in protein. If you weigh 185 you need to drink 50g in morning 50g at lunch 50g right after work out. Diet should take care of rest. As far as the winny run it with primo. Winny you have to inject every day because it is water based. Although I have seen oil based winny before but have never used it. Your joints will get dried out using the winny also. Might want to get some tri-flex(glucosimine) to oil your joints. Takes about a month to kick in though.
You could always put some deca in the mix for hardness but beware of the deca dick.


----------



## jonni147 (Feb 8, 2011)

Im planning on taking Clomid and HCG for PCT. 

So basically you guys are telling me i need to up my eating - as in i need to be eating AT LEAST 150g of protein a day?? and around 300g of carbs a day?? 

Only thing is im worried that if i carry on eating i'll put on unnecessary fat and thus my goal won't be achieved.

Im going to post some before and after photos when i start the cycle (next week)

Also ive got 4 boxes of amps for winny, planning on running them every 2 days, and as my winny doesnt start for another 6weeks im going to start taking tri-flex (thanks bigtime420)


----------



## jonni147 (Feb 8, 2011)

ps. im going to start taking tamoxifen about 2 weeks into my cycle to prevent gyno.


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 9, 2011)

i think youd be better off running the omna @ 1 shot a week for 10 weeks but anyways you have not adressed the important factor here:

your diet

you are wasting your money on the juice at this point because your diet is not locked in.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 9, 2011)

What a disaster!!!
I think your jumping into the deep end and you cant even doggy paddle yet.


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 9, 2011)

lol^


----------

